
'I wasn't allowed to buy my burrito with cash' - hhs
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51214832
======
jaredtn
I don’t see the problem here. Businesses are choosing a more convenient way to
manage cash flow, completely electronic. It eliminates many problems with
cashiers stealing from the register and susceptibility to robbery. It’s a rare
person in today’s world who doesn’t have a credit card.

~~~
loopback_device
> It's a rare person in today's world who doesn't have a credit card.

Ever been outside the US?

> I don’t see the problem here.

Total lack of privacy, and control.

